# Does Michael Redd Deserve a Max Contract?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*This question has been posed many times when it comes to the re-signing of Michael Redd. I will compare Redd to other shooting guards who have recieved the max contract, which will help in deciding the answer to the question....*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> 
*versus:*​
*Paul Pierce 
(13.8 mill next year)







*
<table border="1">
<tr><td>Category</td><td>*Redd*</td><td>*Pierce*</td></tr><tr><td>PPG</td><td>22.9</td><td>21.4</td></tr><tr><td>RPG</td><td>4.3</td><td>6.5</td></tr><tr><td>APG</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.2</td></tr><tr><td>FG%</td><td>44</td><td>45</td></tr><tr><td>Efficiancy</td><td>17.12</td><td>21.92</td></tr>
</table>

*Vince Carter 
(13.8 mill next year)







*
<table border="1">
<tr><td>Category</td><td>*Redd*</td><td>*Carter*</td></tr><tr><td>PPG</td><td>22.9</td><td>23.4</td></tr><tr><td>RPG</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.2</td></tr><tr><td>APG</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3</td></tr><tr><td>FG%</td><td>44</td><td>44.1</td></tr><tr><td>Efficiancy</td><td>17.12</td><td>20.62</td></tr>
</table>​
*More comparisons on the way.......*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I say no. Although he will get lots of money this offseason, I don't think that he will get the max. If I was a general manager, I would only throw max dollars at franchise players. I don't think that Redd is our franchise player, and he would be more valuable as the #2 option of the team. Redd alongside a franchise player, hopefully a big man in our case, would just be an awesome duo. If we could get a force down low, Redd's perimeter skills would be better than they are now...

I think that Redd gets 8-9 million a year, hopefully from us, which is just a notch below the maximun salary allowed, which is about 11 million a year.*


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I agree, I think he should get a Richard Hamilton type contract.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I say no. Although he will get lots of money this offseason, I don't think that he will get the max. If I was a general manager, I would only throw max dollars at franchise players. I don't think that Redd is our franchise player, and he would be more valuable as the #2 option of the team. Redd alongside a franchise player, hopefully a big man in our case, would just be an awesome duo. If we could get a force down low, Redd's perimeter skills would be better than they are now...
> 
> I think that Redd gets 8-9 million a year, hopefully from us, which is just a notch below the maximun salary allowed, which is about 11 million a year.*


well put. he seems to be the kind of guy that is a really good player that would be an amazing second star, but not a franchise player. Its kind of tricky with these types of players . . . sometimes people are willing to overpay for a star (IMO the max would be overpaying in his case) so do you let your best player go to another team, or do you respond with the max offer and overpay, potentially screwing your ability to build a team in the future?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Mavs Dude said:


> Yeah I agree, I think he should get a Richard Hamilton type contract.


Rip has shown the capcity to play PG lately for the Pistons. Redd can score but I don't know if he has the ability to expand every part of his game. If he gets a max contract I think it is only because the Bucks wanted to make sure he resigned.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

OK but RIP doesn't have a max contract, it starts at 7 million and gradually moves up and gets to 11 million so I wouldn't think it would that bad of an idea to do that with Mike also.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't think Michael Redd deserves a max contract and I sure hope some team doesn't offer him one because he really isn't worth it. I agree with the RIp Hamilton contract comparism. That would be nice, because it's about how much Redd is worth and would lock him in long term.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd give him whatever he wants even if he wanted the max. He's the best player on the Bucks and you can't afford to let him go.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd give him whatever he wants even if he wanted the max. He's the best player on the Bucks and you can't afford to let him go.


Even if it means screwing the Bucks future? It would be much harder to get another star player and nice role players if you have a huge contract for a good player like Redd. Michael Redd isn't a superstar caliber player and I don't think he can develop into one, so it's best he gets what he really deserves and have the team spend money wisely and focusing on getting another star and some solid contributing players.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well what we would just have to do is sign 1 or 2 FA's that can come in and make a difference and then go and sign Redd, Pachulia, and Gadzuric with their bird rights.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I wouldn't offer Michael Redd a max contract but would try to come up with something he'd accept and make him understand the reason would be to be able to attract a free agent. The more money you have to spend on a free agent, the potentially better player you'll get to accomidate his game. If that wouldn't work, unless we could get better, immediate impact player for him I'd then reluctantly give him the max. He is our best player and has shown loyalty so far so that has to play somewhere (even if minimal) in the decision. Bottom line for me, it's the unknowns (draft, free agency) that put a question mark on the maximum contract issue.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Even if it means screwing the Bucks future? It would be much harder to get another star player and nice role players if you have a huge contract for a good player like Redd. Michael Redd isn't a superstar caliber player and I don't think he can develop into one, so it's best he gets what he really deserves and have the team spend money wisely and focusing on getting another star and some solid contributing players.


So are you just expecting the Bucks to let Redd go if he wants the max and bank on signing another very good player?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dez24 said:


> I wouldn't offer Michael Redd a max contract but would try to come up with something he'd accept and make him understand the reason would be to be able to attract a free agent. The more money you have to spend on a free agent, the potentially better player you'll get to accomidate his game. If that wouldn't work, unless we could get better, immediate impact player for him I'd then reluctantly give him the max. He is our best player and has shown loyalty so far so that has to play somewhere (even if minimal) in the decision. Bottom line for me, it's the unknowns (draft, free agency) that put a question mark on the maximum contract issue.


I like your logic but Redd might need the max contract offer to stay in Milwaukee. If Cleveland offers him max does anyone think he will take less to stay in Milwaukee? I don't know him well enough to answer that but I also wouldn't want to have to be the fan that had to wait around to hear his answer.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

He doesnt deserve one..but theres no doubt in my mind that the bucks wil do anything to resign him..including giving him a max deal


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> So are you just expecting the Bucks to let Redd go if he wants the max and bank on signing another very good player?


I wouldn't jepeodize my team's future on signing Redd. He's not a player that can lead a team anywhere. If he was a superstar like Duncan or Shaq then go ahead, give him anything he asks for, but he isn't. I see him as a really good role player that would be a good second option on a championship contending team.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Being that this is a business, if Cleveland were to try to offer more to Redd than we did, I think he might go even with a loyalty issue. But that is just speculation. He may be a person to say loyalty means more than just money. A tough pickle.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Cleveland can't offer more than us because we can match any offer. I don't think he will leave us with everytime he says something, he says he wants to stay. If he did leave, well that would just show he is worse than Boozer.


----------

